# Hoyt XT1000



## bass69 (Sep 28, 2010)

If i lowering poundage how do you check to see if everything is aligned and correct. Dont you measure from string to riser in same spots to double check ??????? Thanks in advance. Bass69


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Bass69, first let me say "Welcome to Archery Talk". What you are talking about is tiller measurement, it's taken by holding a ruler at right angle to the string and measuring to where the limb meets the the limb rocker. Top and bottom should be the same. When adjusting poundage I bottom out the limb bolts and then put a mark on the bolt heads in line with the cams to keep track of how many turns I make, makes it easier to keep top and bottom the same. I don't know how much knowledge you have with Hoyt bows, but at the top of this forum in the stickys ( the threads highlighted in blue) is a thread started by "Javi" with a lot of good info on tuning the cam & a half. Hope you have as much fun with it as I do.


----------



## bass69 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks tinnocker, I am not a novice but i do ge3t confused with things sometimes so i find it better to double check. I do love this bow so i want to make sure everything is precise. i do appreciate the info.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

There are multiple things that can affect tiller tuning.

On a hybrid cam system, any version of Hoyt's cam 1/2, you can measure from the point where the limbs go into the pocket perpendicular to the string.
On a solo cam bow you need to measure from the point where the limb goes into the pocket perpendicular to an imaginary line between the center of the axles. You can actually use this method on any cam system.

Cam timing can have an affect on what your tiller measurements are. The outermost track of the cam that the string runs in changes in radius from the axle (hence it is a cam). If the two cams are not set to the same rotation your tiller can be off even tho the limbs are "correct"

I think the best way, until you get into very specific tuning, is to turn the bolts all the way in, mark them, and then turn them both back the same amount. 

As tinnocker said, JAVI's tuning method is considered the bible for timing Hoyt cams.

Mitch


----------

